# Saw this and Laughed...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I bought some T'shirts for Christmas a few years ago from this website and now I get email all the time. Anyway this is one shirt that they are printing now... This is for all of us who want to keep our guns.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I seen a bumper sticker something like that a few years ago. It read if guns kill people then spoons made Rosie O'donnell fat.


----------

